# Micropenis



## viet_jon (Sep 23, 2006)

*Micropenis *is a medical term that describes an unusually small penis in a human male. A common criterion is a dorsal penile length at least 2.5 standard deviations smaller than the mean penis size; if penis length follows a normal distribution, about 0.6% of penises will be in the micropenis category.

The condition is usually recognized shortly after birth, when the stretched flaccid penis of a full grown adult male measures less than 4 cm from base to tip. The term is most often used medically when the rest of the penis, scrotum, and perineum is well-formed, without ambiguity such as hypospadias.










sorry forman, I had to tell the rest of IM of your 'condition'.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 23, 2006)

*Causes*

Micropenis can have a variety of causes. Since it is defined statistically, a large proportion of males with micropenis are simply normal but in the lowest percentile of normal size. As for many other conditions, the term "idiopathic" is often used when a cause cannot be determined.

Of the abnormal conditions associated with micropenis, most are conditions of reduced prenatal androgen production or effect. Examples include abnormal testicular development (testicular dysgenesis, Klinefelter syndrome, Leydig cell hypoplasia), specific defects of testosterone or dihydrotestosterone synthesis (17,20-lyase deficiency, 5α-reductase deficiency), androgen insensitivity syndromes, inadequate pituitary stimulation (gonadotropin deficiency) or other forms of congenital hypogonadism. Micropenis can also occur as part of many genetic malformation syndromes not involving the sex chromosomes. It sometimes is a sign of congenital growth hormone deficiency or congenital hypopituitarism. Finally, several Homeobox genes have been identified which affects penis and digit size without detectable hormone abnormalities.

Pediatric endocrinologists are usually the physicians to whom these boys are referred. After evaluation to detect any of the conditions described above, micropenis can often be treated in infancy with injections of various hormones, such as human chorionic gonadotropin or testosterone.

Most eight to fourteen year old boys referred for micropenis have

   1. a penis concealed in suprapubic fat (extra fat around the pubic area).
   2. a large body and frame for which a prepubertal penis simply appears too small.
   3. delayed puberty with every reason to expect good future growth.


----------



## the nut (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## god hand (Sep 23, 2006)

the nut said:


>


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 23, 2006)

what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## god hand (Sep 23, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## the nut (Sep 23, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you?




Definitely not micropenis!


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you?


 
Somebody's going to hell...


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

Btw, were you looking for a solution? I think I'll post this.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2006)

With a dick that small it's either, monk time or chop the nuts and form a gash and call it a clit time....


----------



## MACCA (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey where did you get bigdyls photo from????...ha ha ha


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)

MACCA said:


> Hey where did you get bigdyls photo from????...ha ha ha


True Story, when he used to rap to me he tried to impress me with this his peepee pic above.


----------



## NES Kess (Oct 27, 2008)

Guys, I have a similar ailment.

It just sucks cause I always try to talk to girls and advance with them, but whenever it comes time to go all the way I get too scared because of my micropenis...

Fuck my life man, what should I do to add some inches???


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 27, 2008)

Goddamn this thread. How about a NSFW or something?? LOL!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 27, 2008)

NES Kess said:


> Guys, I have a similar ailment.
> 
> It just sucks cause I always try to talk to girls and advance with them, but whenever it comes time to go all the way I get too scared because of my micropenis...
> 
> Fuck my life man, what should I do to add some inches???


You really can't add inches, my advice is that you find a nice well hung man and adopt his penis as yours.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder if when it's hard it looks normal.  I once heard that most erect penises are the same even if flacid they're different.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I wonder if when it's hard it looks normal.  I once heard that most erect penises are the same even if flacid they're different.




i think the bottom pic is erect sadly.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 27, 2008)

damn. thats sad. could a woman ever overlook that?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2008)

^ i hope i never have to find out


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 27, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> ^ i hope i never have to find out



the guy better have amazing foreplay skills.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2008)

a joke i read the other day

I've learned that you can get by on charm for about fifteen minutes After     that, you'd better have a big dick.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 27, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> a joke i read the other day
> 
> I've learned that you can get by on charm for about fifteen minutes After     that, you'd better have a big dick.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2008)

bio-chem said:


>






you did notice that was a joke right?


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 27, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> you did notice that was a joke right?



in all jokes there is a little truth 

i just thought it was funny.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 27, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> in all jokes there is a little truth
> 
> i just thought it was funny.



i bet he doesn't.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish I had a picture of the guy next to me in the computer lab who happened to pear over as I opened this thread.


----------



## Built (Oct 27, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I wonder if when it's hard it looks normal.  I once heard that most erect penises are the same even if flacid they're different.


No, they're not.



Carry on...


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 28, 2008)

Built said:


> No, they're not.
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on...


AFAIK, there is no set relation between flaccid and erect length.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2008)

i have a theory that the size of a guys penis is directly proportional to how long it takes him to show it to you.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 28, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> I wonder if when it's hard it looks normal.  I once heard that most erect penises are the same even if flacid they're different.


A agy friend of mine told me that he's seen some that he thought would never get over 3 inches and then they'd bust out to 9+ inches and he'd seen some that would only get 2 inches from flaccid so I guess there is some truth to that....  Hell my Post swimming is hilarious like George Costanza!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 28, 2008)

You're either a show-er or a grower.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 28, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i have a theory that the size of a guys penis is directly proportional to how long it takes him to show it to you.



Wouldn't that be an inverse relationship?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone remember Danny81, here's a little thing to remember him by....
Don't want to Dis KEFE like this.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 28, 2008)

Built said:


> No, they're not.
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on...



You are telling on yourself!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Wouldn't that be an inverse relationship?



precisely.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 28, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> precisely.



Hell, most guys will swing it at you, big or not.
And they make the woo woo sound!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Hell, most guys will swing it at you, big or not.
> And they make the woo woo sound!



by they do you mean the guy or the girl?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 28, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> by they do you mean the guy or the girl?



The guy. It made me think of the old "how to shower like a woman", "how to shower like a man". In that it speaks of a man being naked and shaking it at a woman and making the woo woo sound.


----------

